# Doublelin Embroidery Machine



## DonR (May 6, 2011)

Does anyone know about Doublelin equipment. Is it any good? Can you get parts and service in the US? Is it compatible with any other major brand?
Any info would be a great help!

Print Promowear, LLC


----------



## Liberty (Jul 18, 2006)

I've been embroidering for 20 years, owned five different brands, go to several trade shows a year and other than the one on Ebay now I've never heard of one in the US much less seen one. I remember hearing of them a few years ago but not since. Interesting that the ebay one says it is a two month old demo model. Why would a demo model be on the market after only two months? They list no US distributors on their web site. I think I'd pass. It may well be a reverse engineered copy of a different brand but that doersn;t always mean the two are compatible. 

There are a lot of nice machines out there with established support networks, stick with one of them. Just my never so humble opinion...


----------



## DonR (May 6, 2011)

Thanks Mark. That is what I thought but I wanted to make sure that I had not missed something. That machine is located close to me and would be so easy to pick up.

Print Promowear, LLC


----------



## JAEB (May 22, 2008)

It's just a relabled Chinese machine same as a ricoma, fyea, pantograms, meistergram, and many others all made in the same factory with different stickers.
Stick with a machine made in Japan Barudan , Happy, some Tajima models not all neo is chinese , Swf is made in Korea not so great better than China. ZSK is German great machine. older Brothers are great the new ones are chinese so stay away.


----------

